# Flair snubs Hogan



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So that explains why he was a smug dick the rest of the segment.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

It would also explain the point I raised in an earlier thread about how they all looked pissed at each other with the exception of Nash and Hall.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:maury

was wondering why Hogan looked pissed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

don't understand why Hunter trusts this guy (who cares about the past). He should listen to his father in law for once.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

These legends need to learn from Warrior. Hug it out and get on with your lives. I hate seeing these legends have heat with one another. Resolve it brother.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Flair is just stupid. He's only hurting himself by doing stupid shit like that on a live RAW.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait to hear more about this. :jordan


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DRAMA!!!!!!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Every time Ric Flair's appeared on WWE TV in the last few years it been nothing short of a train wreck and at this point I wish he'd do us all a favour and fuck off period.

Why did HHH even bother inviting him to Hogan's birthday celebration in the first place huh? It seemed pretty stupid me given that both Hogan and Flair hate each other guts as well.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LordKain said:


> Everytime Ric Flair's appeared on WWE TV in the last few years it been a train wreck period.
> 
> Why did HHH even bother inviting him to Hogan's birthday celebration in the first place? Especially since both Hogan and Flair hate each other guts as well.


The only way that could have been more uncomfortable was to bring Scott Steiner out there.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe it's a work to set up Hogan vs Flair down the road?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> The only way that could have been more uncomfortable was to bring Scott Steiner out there.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Men in their 60's with petty grudges.

I know Hogan ain't a saint but Flair behaved like 15 year old girl there.


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

Therapy said:


> The only way that could have been more uncomfortable was to bring Scott Steiner out there.


If BPP has his hands on the mic, that is a good thing.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Ric Flair, you come out here and you snub Hulk Hogan. Well, Big Poppa Pump says maybe we should snub your crooked, yellow teeth.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Maybe it's a work to set up Hogan vs Flair down the road?


Wrestlemania 50, 1 more time in a lifetime.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

They guy who basically got JR fired for being a stupid drunk fuck


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


>


Have you seen him lately? He got a ton more tattoo work done


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Maybe it's a work to set up Hogan vs Flair down the road?


No just no


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I noticed Hogan looked pissed off for some reason.

Very awkward scene out there


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Londrick said:


> Maybe it's a work to set up Hogan vs Flair down the road?


In what? a bottle of Geritol on a poll match?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

when will they learn to not introduce Naitch to the all you can get drink table


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm surprised Flair's forehead didn't rip open when he shook Mean Gene's hand.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why does Flair & Hogan hate each other? Lol


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Why does Flair & Hogan hate each other? Lol


I don't know, but I'd have to imagine that ego is a pretty safe bet for an answer.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Billy8383 said:


> I don't know, but I'd have to imagine that ego is a pretty safe bet for an answer.



Oh that's normal


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

el dandy said:


> I'm surprised Flair's forehead didn't rip open when he shook Mean Gene's hand.


That would've been great if Flair got in the ring and bladed his forehead, then started strutting and bouncing around on the ropes.

Brock comes out there like WTF am I supposed to do now and Cena runs down for no reason.

GOAT ending there I would say


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LordKain said:


> In what? a bottle of Geritol on a poll match?


:russo


----------



## jeremyroad (Jun 24, 2014)

Still more interesting that Legends House.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Why does Flair & Hogan hate each other? Lol


When Hogan and Savage hopped ship to WCW, Flair was the only star that they would wrestle and Flair had to job every time. This went on for 2-3 years and Flair was jobbing left and right to them.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> When Hogan and Savage hopped ship to WCW, Flair was the only star that they would wrestle and Flair had to job every time. This went on for 2-3 years and Flair was jobbing left and right to them.



Are you forreal? Or joking? Lol


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

At least Hogan had the class to wish Flair a happy birthday on his first night back with the company yet Flair wouldn't do the same.

What a dick.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Are you forreal? Or joking? Lol



It's true.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This explains why Hogan looked so damn pissed. Something obviously went down prior and there's just too much bad blood to hide it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Are you forreal? Or joking? Lol


For only $9.99, you can see for yourself! 

:vince2


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LOL Ric Flair stylin' and profilin' and basically crashing the party.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> That would've been great if Flair got in the ring and bladed his forehead, then started strutting and bouncing around on the ropes.
> 
> Brock comes out there like WTF am I supposed to do now and Cena runs down for no reason.
> 
> GOAT ending there I would say


:jordan4 :jordan5


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If what you guys are saying is true, he had every right to snub him.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

I couldn't help but think that Ric Flair was trying to throw his weight around and having a hard time believing that Hogan's a bigger legend than him; especially after the grand retirement send-off that the WWE gave him, and not Hogan.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> If what you guys are saying is true, he had every right to snub him.


It was pretty bad. Flair was treated like a bitch in WCW.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> For only $9.99, you can see for yourself!
> 
> :vince2


:lawler how much ?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is setting up Legends House Season 2 Coming Soon on The WWE Network :HHH2


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I heard it was because Flair was jealous of Hogan's birthday gift from Vince of $9.99


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

LigerJ81 said:


> This is setting up Legends House Season 2 Coming Soon on The WWE Network :HHH2


Which you will be able to see.......for.....only 9.99


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Maybe it's a work to set up Hogan vs Flair down the road?


Yes one more time brother!! :hogan2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> This is setting up Legends House Season 2 Coming Soon on The WWE Network :HHH2


:jbl for only $9.99 miggy !


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

This is from a review of Flair's autobiography.



> Hogan was at the head of a list of power brokers who crossed the 16-time world champion, even though it had been Flair who helped put together a deal that brought the Hulkster to WCW. One particular incident, a Nitro angle in which Hogan whipped Flair’s son, David, 15-20 times with a belt instead of the discussed 3-4 lashes, garnered a passage in the book.
> 
> “David didn’t say a word,” writes Flair. “He took it like a man. You had Curt Hennig and Barry Windham, two of the best performers during their primes, and they bounced around for every one of David’s moves. My son couldn’t do anything, and they made him look like a star. And then there was Hogan – with all his experience, and all his celebrity – trying to be cute. He whipped David like a dog. It was sickening, and I’ll never forgive him for it.”


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, everyone just got worked :dance

This would be dem dere former soap opera writers final approval from Vince to let some of their ideas slip into the show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Wow, everyone just got worked :dance
> 
> This would be dem dere former soap opera writers final approval from Vince to let some of their ideas slip into the show.


i'm pretty sure it's just naitch not giving a shit and vince not giving a shit what naitch does as long as he doesn't puke on camera


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> i'm pretty sure it's just naitch not giving a shit and vince not giving a shit what naitch does as long as he doesn't puke on camera


LOL Nobody gives a shit. :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

remember this gem lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

p862011 said:


> remember this gem lol


haha at all those washed up wrestlers 

God that was a awful time for TNA lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL. Vintage Naitch!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

p862011 said:


> remember this gem lol



Why is this my first time seeing this? Flair is no joke LOL.

Who was he punching? Couldn't really make out the guy


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

p862011 said:


> remember this gem lol


Wow. Just wow. This is my first time seeing this video. Ric don't give a fuck. :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I like Ric Flair, but that was kinda fucked up. I mean, why even have him out there if they don't like each other? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

It wouldn't surprise me if the real reason Hulk was pissed was because Jinder wasn't at the celebration.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

After rewatching that video, idk how I feel. The way he was just punching Hulk. Kinda made me cringe

nnn at me finding out its a work fpalm


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Flair probably couldn't handle the fact that the spotlight wasn't on him.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Flair was probably wasted.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

NXT83 said:


> Flair was probably wasted.


Probably...:


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

p862011 said:


> remember this gem lol


Love this!


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Flair's a prick.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

p862011 said:


> remember this gem lol



This had to be a work right?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

TCcarnage said:


> This had to be a work right?


It's gotta be. Still well acted tho! Even now Flair's an amazing prick.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

drunk flair gonna drunk...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I consider Flair the yin to Lesnar's yang. Lesnar's a legitimate badass, and Flair's a legitimate retard. But yknow, WWE really supports special ed stuff these days, so they're keepin' him employed as a show of good faith to the "differently abled" community.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Flair staying in character. #History

- Vic


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

he probably never got over the fact he had to job to hogan all those times in wcw.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Flair just looks like a legit case of Alzheimer's. He's too old looks like he doesn't even know what he is doing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

it seems like Flair was going to shake Hogan's hand but Hogan never extended his so Flair quickly turned to Gene. look at the video carefully, Hogan's hand doesn't even budge as Flair is coming toward him.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it seems like Flair was going to shake Hogan's hand but Hogan never extended his so Flair quickly turned to Gene. look at the video carefully, Hogan's hand doesn't even budge as Flair is coming toward him.


Wow you're right. I think this is more a case now of Hogan snubbing Flair.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it seems like Flair was going to shake Hogan's hand but Hogan never extended his so Flair quickly turned to Gene. look at the video carefully, Hogan's hand doesn't even budge as Flair is coming toward him.


Looking at the video 3 times now it looks like you are right. Hogan doesn't even move when Flair goes to shake his hand.

Why even invite Flair if they (the WWE) knew Hogan and Flair hated each other this much??


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

It does amaze me when the old timers have heat like that. I think some of them spend so long playing characters who feud as a resolution to everything, they forgot how to deal with problems in the real world. 

I get most have called Hogan an asshole in real life. But these guys are all in their 60's or more. Whatever the hell happened backstage decades ago, before a good chunk of current wrestling fans were even born... does it even matter now. Especially since most "backstage heat" is the result of egos conflicting over who gets the spotling. I get why it mattered then, but again does it really matter anymore. 

I mean I get if you don't like someone you don't like someone. But holding onto a grudge because of backstage bullshit that happened that long ago... you are only hurting yourself by not moving on.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Looking at the video 3 times now it looks like you are right. Hogan doesn't even move when Flair goes to shake his hand.
> 
> Why even invite Flair if they (the WWE) knew Hogan and Flair hated each other this much??


Hogan and Flair have had a love/hate relationship for years, who know what triggered it? i doubt that the WWE predicted any hostility the day of Hulk's birthday. Flair talked shit about Hogan before, but he also joined his Hulkamania tour in Australia and called Hulk the greatest wrestler of all time in an OTR interview.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

Why is everyone so quick to assume Flair was being an ass? It does say that there are rumors that something happened between *several* of the legends backstage. As mentioned above, it seemed just as likely that it was Hogan who snubbed Flair. And from what I could tell, there didn't appear to be much love between Hogan and Piper and Hogan and Orndorff either. The entire "celebration" seemed very awkward to me.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally I think there issues all boil down to jealousy for both of them.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kevin Dunn is to Vince McMahon what Ric Flair is to HHH. Of course, Flair is a wrestling legend and Dunn is some buffoon with videography credibility but both are tolerated due to nepotism from above. 


As for the question of who snubbed who, it will be debated for quite a while but I'd say, historically, Flair has more of a history of being a jackass in public than Hogan so I'll lean towards it being his fault.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

I felt really sad when they showed ultimate warrior on the tron.Cant believe he's gone and it's six months already.RIP.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> As for the question of who snubbed who, it will be debated for quite a while but I'd say, historically, Flair has more of a history of being a jackass in public than Hogan so I'll lean towards it being his fault.


yeah but when Hogan low blows, he skips the testacles and goes straight for the jugular.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

Hogan looked totally uncomfortable and that the whole thing was uncomfortable to watch. His facial reactions (or lack of) when everyone came out. Then he didn't extend his hand when Flair came to shook it, and barely showed any enthusiasm when anyone else came into the ring.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Cracked me up :lmao vintage flair.


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

What was the expectation here?

Perhaps a brawl/battle royal break out with a bunch of 50+ year old men... Complete chaos in the ring, but then here comes Brrrock Lesssnar down to the ring and everyone clears because after all he now owns Portland... But wait a minute, who is that up in the rafters... Could it be? It is! Bah Gawd, it's Sting! 

This is the biggest night in sports entertainment history but...we're out of time everybody we gotta go!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

More reason to love the GOAT. Vintage Naitch :banderas


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

Ugh this definitely looks like it's Hogan not extending his arm out and Flair just quickly reacting.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

This is WRONG 

Hogan and Naitch laughed later. 

You can see Flair was enjoying the time at when Hogan ripped the shirt off when Hogan had NWO-shirt on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hulk was probably pissed because he found out Brooke rode Space Mountain and that Ric is going to be his next son-in-law.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*1. Ric Flair extended his hand
2. Hogan didn't
3. Gene did
4. Ric shook Gene's hand, he wasn't going to be left dry*
*5. Snub for a snub*


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah but when Hogan low blows, he skips the testacles and goes straight for the jugular.


In all fairness Hogan wasn't exactly wrong in what he said in that interview. 

At that time the WWF title had lost a ton of it's prestige. It was defended in a mid-card match at last years WM for god's sake.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

It seems more like flair went to shake hogans hand but hogan didn't respond so he shaked genes to make it look like he was supposed to shake genes hand. Otherwise if he extended his hand and he just left it their then he put it back down and walked away it would clearly show they had a lot of heat together and it would kind of ruin the whole thing. Seems like hogan being more of the ass to me...

Edit: Never mind turns out people have already said this a few pages back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*looked like Hogan snubbed Flair to me. :draper2*


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Flair & Hogan have never been best friends. This is not exactly breaking news.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Why the hell even bring out guys like Flair and Orndorff that Hulkster had genuine heat with over the years? This is why Hogan doesn't have a lot of respect these days, because of stunts like this. Plus, I think Hulkster is not happy that he's now been relegated to shilling moments like this after all those years being the shining beacon for Hulkamania.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

QWERTYOP said:


> Flair & Hogan have never been best friends. This is not exactly breaking news.


IWC bullshit.

Hogan and Flair are good friends.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shame it won't happen, but Hogan owes Flair a clean job (Flair win at Uncensored 99 over Hogan was not clean)


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't know if Hogan was tearing up behind his glasses or generally pissed, I'm not buying into anything yet but something didn't seem right during the segment to me.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> I didn't know if Hogan was tearing up behind his glasses or generally pissed, I'm not buying into anything yet but something didn't seem right during the segment to me.


he said that the was crying on the WWE youtube channel


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Flair always startin' shit lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

mike10dude said:


> he said that the was crying on the WWE youtube channel


Well I doubt his gonna go on the WWE website and tell us what the truth is but it was bleeding obvious to me and I just finished watching it now with no spoilers so will be interesting.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

krillep said:


> IWC bullshit.
> 
> Hogan and Flair are good friends.


Not IWC bullshit. Read what Flair said about the way Hogan treated David Flair in the ring. Posing for a one second picture doesn't mean you're on good terms with somebody.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

On a second watch, it looks like Hogan snubs Flair . Flair was looking at him the entire time to shake his hand but Hogan stood there which Flair immediately went to shake Okerlund's hand


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

LordKain said:


> In all fairness Hogan wasn't exactly wrong in what he said in that interview.
> 
> At that time the WWF title had lost a ton of it's prestige. It was defended in a mid-card match at last years WM for god's sake.


Yeah, because Hulk Hogan main evented a non-title match instead. And at the next Mania he main evented again by winning that title in 20 seconds.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the angle was that they were all suppose to be surprise rivals, so he wasn't shaking hands with any of them. They we're trying to get a certain dynamic across, which I understood. I honestly think Flair went to shake Hogan's hand and forgot he wasn't suppose to, then saved it by shaking Gene's hand. He even played it up to Nash and Hall until it was basically forced onto him and he had to shake Nash's hand and give Hall the wolfpack. However the entire angle was for him to be Red and Yellow babyface and all these people coming out were heels to him at one time. Possibly could have been to set up the heel turn ripping off the shirt to show the nWo shirt.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did think Flair snubbed Hogan, but who really knows. Maybe it was just a misunderstanding.

Unless there was some backstage altercation.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> I think the angle was that they were all suppose to be surprise rivals, so he wasn't shaking hands with any of them. They we're trying to get a certain dynamic across, which I understood. I honestly think Flair went to shake Hogan's hand and forgot he wasn't suppose to, then saved it by shaking Gene's hand. He even played it up to Nash and Hall until it was basically forced onto him and he had to shake Nash's hand and give Hall the wolfpack. However the entire angle was for him to be Red and Yellow babyface and all these people coming out were heels to him at one time. Possibly could have been to set up the heel turn ripping off the shirt to show the nWo shirt.


This is exactly what happened and pretty obvious too. Hogan is old school, super in character most of the time you see him in public and he was working the history he had with those guys who were all major rivals at one time. Hogan is still a great promo (you know _promoting_ things & ideas including his image) and the master at working the crowd.

Did you all believe Hogan when he said this is the greatest moment of his LIFE? :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

It was a work you fuckin marks.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is disrespectful.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone see Hogan gesture to Cena (you and me in a match) ???????? I stayed up all night thinking about Hogan hulking up vs Cena

Hogan and Flair respect each other. Both call each other the greatest on record many times


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> Flair is just stupid. He's only hurting himself by doing stupid shit like that on a live RAW.


Don't forget what he's done during live stuff for PPV's, I remember last Summerslam when he was on a panel for the WWE game or something and JR was the host. Flair was drunk off his ass and never shut the fuck up. I don't think they've had him do things for PPV's since then. Flair's just been a major cluster fuck with a lot of things lately. I respect what he's done in the business but I do get tired when he constantly walks around like his shit don't stink.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> This is disrespectful.


You can see Hogan pissed off Ric Flair and Mr Wonderful dont give a shit about hoganbama


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

God seeing Cena prance around there shirtless the entire time was a bit much for me.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> This is disrespectful.


That's a lot of confetti. So much for actually eating that cake...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't understand why they keep bringing Flair back. Every time he appears, something gets screwed up. Plus now he's an old drunk, who cannot accept the fact that he is, in fact, old. I love Ric Flair the wrestler. But this Ric Flair, the old drunk is embarrassing.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

I like Ric Better than Hogan, Hogan birthday Party ruined summerslam storylines


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Hucksters muscle flexing routine just reminds me of HBK when he dressed up as Hogan that time.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Oakue said:


> I don't understand why they keep bringing Flair back. Every time he appears, something gets screwed up. Plus now he's an old drunk, who cannot accept the fact that he is, in fact, old. I love Ric Flair the wrestler. But this Ric Flair, the old drunk is embarrassing.


Sadly Flair's like alot of old timers who just can't step away. It happens to all of them when they've been in the business for too long.




peowulf said:


> Yeah, because Hulk Hogan main evented a non-title match instead. And at the next Mania he main evented again by winning that title in 20 seconds.


No doubt that Hogan was too blame for some of it but all of it especially WM 9. Vince gave Hogan the WWF title at a time when he was beyond desperate. The steroid trial was about to come up and he wanted Hogan on his side as a defendant not to mention that house show attendance down too.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Live it looked like it was Flair being a dick to Hogan, but after watching it twice I don't really know. Probably just miscommunication. Although they didn't interact the rest of the segment tbh.


----------



## ThatsJokes (Jun 2, 2014)

Even HHH admitted Flair is delusional. Thinks its the 80's & that he's still on top

Never understood the hype to begin with anyway. Didn't have a good look & matches never stood out to me. Every time I've watched Flair for the last 20years, I've thought "I'm watching fake wrestling". Its as if people say they like Flair, because they keep being told they should. Some of his antics have been a complete embarrassment 

The wooooo chant is over, not Flair. No1 cares about him 

His criticisms of others over the years - Bret Hart - in particular have come across as bitter & have been laughably hypocritical


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Oakue said:


> I don't understand why they keep bringing Flair back. Every time he appears, something gets screwed up. Plus now he's an old drunk, who cannot accept the fact that he is, in fact, old. I love Ric Flair the wrestler. But this Ric Flair, the old drunk is embarrassing.


HHH is a big Flair mark, so they keep paying the idiot to embarrass the company, while releasing active talent due to budget cuts.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> Live it looked like it was Flair being a dick to Hogan, but after watching it twice I don't really know. Probably just miscommunication. Although they didn't interact the rest of the segment tbh.


Flair sang happy birthday and shook his hand. Mr Wonderful was the dude who big leagued the Hulkster


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Bossdude said:


> HHH is a big Flair mark, so they keep paying the idiot to embarrass the company, while releasing active talent due to budget cuts.


It's kind of hilarious when you stop to think about it now isn't it?



Socko316 said:


> Flair sang happy birthday and shook his hand. Mr Wonderful was the dude who big leagued the Hulkster


I'm still wondering just why in the blue hell was Paul Orndorff there to begin with?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> Flair is just stupid. He's only hurting himself by doing stupid shit like that on a live RAW.


How so? The guy was plastered at a WWE video game event, which got Ross fired yet Flair survived, Flair has showed up to Raw a number of times plastered on live TV and yet they still keep brining him back. Since HHH is all over his jock. Flair is untouchable. That is the sad fact of the matter.

Flair was probably drunk back stage talking crap about people and thats why everyone was so pissy with each other.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

p862011 said:


> remember this gem lol


That is one of the best things I've ever watched.



SVETV988_fan said:


> it seems like Flair was going to shake Hogan's hand but Hogan never extended his so Flair quickly turned to Gene. look at the video carefully, Hogan's hand doesn't even budge as Flair is coming toward him.


That's how I saw it as well.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol Hogan doesn't extend his own hand. It really isnt Flair's fought, he got snubbed and snubbed hogan back. Obviously something happened backstage as I do agree the whole thing was extremely awkward. And there isnt any "I'm the true GOAT, your not" feuds going on with Hogan/Flair, Flair has said him my interviews he understands and views Hogan as the pillar of wrestling and the large than life persona while he was always the WRASSLER


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I'm still wondering just why in the blue hell was Paul Orndorff there to begin with?


He had a few hours to kill LOL.

I found this whole thing awkward. No one really knew what to do.

What was the look on Piper face when coming to the ring all about?

Kevin Nash & Scott Hall seemed fine.

Still don't know why Orndorff turned up. It would make more sense having Brutus 'The Barber' Beefcake, Jimmy Snuka or Mr.T turn up.

But have to say, Hogan didn't seem like his normal self.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

You would think that by this age they would start realizing their own mortality and stop being so petty.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Title should be changed, because Hogan snubbed Flair.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks to me like Hogan snubbed Flair, Flair puts his hand out and Hogan didn't move, then Flair quickly moved to Gene.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Wish brock F5ed his old jeriatric ass


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

didnt flair get along well with hogan?
i mean he joined tna just cz hogan asked him to


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe they were upset being around Hall and Nash considering half of the ppl in the ring dislike them wayyyy more than Hogan


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hogans face when they came out made me think of a kids who's birthday it is and he's not the centre of attention.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Hogans face when they came out made me think of a kids who's birthday it is and he's not the centre of attention.


Actually the only time Hogan looked genuinely happy during the segment was when both Hall and Nash came and that's pretty much it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Hogan prolly mad the attention wasn't all on him...

Bringing in Flair who is more larger than life than Hulk was a mistake.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Flair should have went to shake his hand, then dropped to a knee and threw the low blow.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

LMAO!!

****ing Flair...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

njcam said:


> He had a few hours to kill LOL.
> 
> I found this whole thing awkward. No one really knew what to do.
> 
> ...


Yep.
Flair & Hogan teasing a match in 2014, Paul Orndorff comes out with this awkward mustache and Piper comes out mad as hell. There was no need to have a Brock Lesnar to ruin the party, with these guests there would be blood, urine and vomit in the ring anyway


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So is calling Flair drunk the defacto statement every time he shows up on TV or what? And Flair stood there with his hand out for Hogan, saw he wasn't gonna shake it and moved on to Gene.


----------



## jasn88cubs (Oct 9, 2012)

doesnt piper have beef with hall and nash


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

Markus123 said:


> Hogans face when they came out made me think of a kids who's birthday it is and he's not the centre of attention.


fpalm

What were you watching? After that video package aired, Hogan looked like he was going to tear up. He was really happy to be there.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I think it may be blown out of proportion. Hogan made no attempt to shake Flair's hand so could just be a bit of a work. You know what these old pro-wrestlers are like, they can't/won't let go of the past and try to rekindle their flame as often as possible. It was strange that he was out there, seemingly Flair would do anything to be on WWE tv.*


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

Get ready for Legends House Season 2! This time, we've got a stacked cast with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Gene Okerlund, Scott Steiner, and CM Punk! It all comes to a head when one of these superstars reveals to be homosexual at the end of the season! Who will it be?! Is Hulkamania now Penismania?! Is AJ Lee just a cover for CM Punk?! Does Flair imagine a penis everytime he says "Woo!?" Was Buff Bagwell a freak?! Find out on WWE Network! Now just $9.98 for a limited time!

"MY FAVORITE SHOW!" :lawler


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

I would watch Legends House season 2 if it was completely unscripted and had Hogan, Austin, Bret Hart, Hall, Nash and Ric Flair living together.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Flair lost how many squash matches to Hogan over what 30 years? Yeah it made money once, but killed opportunity to make money off rematches for the company. Plus Hogan always snubbed Flair. He buried him in his first WCW match and made the long-time WCW/NWA champ look like a jobber.

That whole birthday thing was a combination Network commercial and stroking Hogan's ego because Flair got a big send off.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Ric Flair, legend or not, is so far up his own fucking arse. He's just a knob.

His behaviour led to JR being fired, and he acts like this in front of the world. Seriously, I hope Flair fucks off from WWE television for good.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Naked Mideon said:


> These legends need to learn from Warrior. Hug it out and get on with your lives. I hate seeing these legends have heat with one another. Resolve it brother.


You know what I agree . Life is too short to have beef. It really is!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome to know Hogan and the legends still got it to work you guys. I love it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Segment of the night no doubt! I was amazing seeing all of them in the ring, and Hogan has bigger arms than Lesnar haha.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Hordriss said:


> Ric Flair, legend or not, is so far up his own fucking arse. He's just a knob.
> 
> His behaviour led to JR being fired, and he acts like this in front of the world. Seriously, I hope Flair fucks off from WWE television for good.


LOL, They were both drunk. JR did it to himself just like Flair did it to himself. They had a good time, old school style and momma's boys who don't know how to have a good time complained because they don't understand. If anyone got JR fired it was quite possible people like you it seems.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, wrestling is fake guys...this is just a work, and probably just a set up for a Hogan Vs Flair match.....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Naked Mideon said:


> These legends need to learn from Warrior. Hug it out and get on with your lives. I hate seeing these legends have heat with one another. Resolve it brother.


Agreed.


Andrew Arbuckle said:


> Flair is just stupid. He's only hurting himself by doing stupid shit like that on a live RAW.


Had I not watched RAW last night, I would've thought you were talking about a bump he took. :lol


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> That would've been great if Flair got in the ring and bladed his forehead, then started strutting and bouncing around on the ropes.
> 
> Brock comes out there like WTF am I supposed to do now and Cena runs down for no reason.
> 
> GOAT ending there I would say


:lmao :lmao


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Darth Tyrion said:


> Get ready for Legends House Season 2! This time, we've got a stacked cast with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Gene Okerlund, Scott Steiner, and CM Punk! It all comes to a head when one of these superstars reveals to be homosexual at the end of the season! Who will it be?! Is Hulkamania now Penismania?! Is AJ Lee just a cover for CM Punk?! Does Flair imagine a penis everytime he says "Woo!?" Was Buff Bagwell a freak?! Find out on WWE Network! Now just $9.98 for a limited time!


:lmao


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

God you wrestling fans will turn anything into "there must me massive heat between these guys"

Seriously fucking really?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

The only time in the last few years that Flair was bearable was the old school Raw in January.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Demoslasher said:


> God you wrestling fans


So you're not a wrestling fan? Just between you and me, you're posting on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Dubbletrousers said:


> The only time in the last few years that Flair was bearable was the old school Raw in January.


How do you figure??

He's been enjoyable every time he's been on Raw!


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Thought I noticed something abit odd, doesn't surprise me though


----------



## pvctrousers (Aug 9, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Seriously, wrestling is fake guys...this is just a work, and probably just a set up for a Hogan Vs Flair match.....


Well this guy ^^^ ruined my fun, however I have never understood the attraction to Flair. Someone said rightly earlier that there is this indirect pressure that I should like him and respect him. I don't. Simple. 
As far and Nash & Hall, give it a week & they will do a shoot on it. Them 2 don't give a fuck. Anyone who thought that segment was not aqward need to have a lesson in phycology I think. The thing is it has only been mentioned twice I think but Piper. Took ages to come out and that look of death. You know when it's kinda going wrong as the camera pans to the crowd (Mick Foley a tale of yada yada). 
Great segment though, anything that beats that kiddy fucking shit.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Dude they don't hate one another. Both of them are more than likely doing a work. Maybe they will be on WWE Legends House together in the future. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I just re-watched the segment, and I gotta say, yeah, that was a total dick move on Flair's part. Looked like he pretended as if he was going to shake Hogan's hand, but then shook Mean Gene's instead. Not quite sure why they chose to have Flair there to begin with - he really didn't belong - but regardless, he should've shown Hogan the respect he deserves, especially on his birthday.

If Flair had retired circa 2000 and stayed gone, he likely would be considered by most to be the GOAT. Now, every time he shows up it seems like he damages his legacy more and more.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Naitch being naitch!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Naitchaboy can do whathever he can. Hogan treated him like a bitch for too many years


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Perhaps Monday Night was never really about Hogan's Birthday, but, more like they were all fulfilling their Legend's contracts by turning up and promoting the WWE Network.. for US$9.99.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

njcam said:


> Perhaps Monday Night was never really about Hogan's Birthday, but, more like they were all fulfilling their Legend's contracts by turning up and promoting the WWE Network.. for US$9.99.


That is a very interesting theory.

Sadly, I wouldn't be surprised if the currently-shilling-like-crazy-for-a-stupid-network WWE was really doing this for THAT reason. fpalm


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> So that explains why he was a smug dick the rest of the segment.


he looked like he was about to take a legit shit when brock got up on his grill.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

people need to understand that Hogan stepped on a lot of other people to get to the level of success he had, there is some bad blood between a lot of the old school wrestlers. Flair probably has a dozen legitimate reasons not to like Hogan. The idea that we're supposed to believe they all get along is an illusion and a load of bullshit WWE is trying to feed you. 

I guarantee the same situation is brewing with today's wrestlers, there is going to be a lot of resentment towards Cena for all the people he stepped on and buried to cling onto that top spot for dear life for 15 years.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> people need to understand that Hogan stepped on a lot of other people to get to the level of success he had, there is some bad blood between a lot of the old school wrestlers. Flair probably has a dozen legitimate reasons not to like Hogan. The idea that we're supposed to believe they all get along is an illusion and a load of bullshit WWE is trying to feed you.
> 
> I guarantee the same situation is brewing with today's wrestlers, there is going to be a lot of resentment towards Cena for all the people he stepped on and buried to cling onto that top spot for dear life for 15 years.


Cena never used politics in his life :cena3


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> people need to understand that Hogan stepped on a lot of other people to get to the level of success he had, there is some bad blood between a lot of the old school wrestlers. Flair probably has a dozen legitimate reasons not to like Hogan. The idea that we're supposed to believe they all get along is an illusion and a load of bullshit WWE is trying to feed you.
> 
> I guarantee the same situation is brewing with today's wrestlers, there is going to be a lot of resentment towards Cena for all the people he stepped on and buried to cling onto that top spot for dear life for 15 years.


cena is pretty much this generation's hogan, unfortunately. however, that mythical heel turn would match if not surpass hogan's own turn at BatB 96'.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao That was fucking hilarious. Flair's such a douche.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

how could anyone watch that segment and say it was flair doing the snubbing is beyond me. he looked at hogan like he was about to extend his hand and hogan didn't move his arm 1 fuckin cm. he just looked at flair like "fuck you". flair had to job to his corny red and yellow ass so many times at the end of wcw it was disgraceful. wtf is hulk's problem that he can't extend his hand to a legend that did the ultimate sacrifice and jobbed(way too many times for someone of his status) to put him over. go fuck yourself hulk. you $9.99 slut.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> people need to understand that Hogan stepped on a lot of other people to get to the level of success he had, there is some bad blood between a lot of the old school wrestlers. Flair probably has a dozen legitimate reasons not to like Hogan. The idea that we're supposed to believe they all get along is an illusion and a load of bullshit WWE is trying to feed you.
> 
> I guarantee the same situation is brewing with today's wrestlers, there is going to be a lot of resentment towards Cena for all the people he stepped on and buried to cling onto that top spot for dear life for 15 years.


Anyone in their position would do the exact same thing, I know I would. Anyone that says otherwise is only kidding themselves.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

The way I interpreted the segment, Flair extended his hand, Hogan didn't, and Flair made a nice save by shaking Mean Gene's hand. I thought Flair came off better than Hogan in that moment. I didn't see Hogan budging an inch to shake Flair's hand.

It's entirely possible that Hogan was watching the TitanTron or the stage and just missed it, but Flair was just covering for the fact that Hogan didn't have his hand out.


It was a really awkward segment at the end. I got the vibe that a lot of those guys legitimately didn't really want to be there and my guess is that the production staff is responsible for giving them very little direction. They looked like they were told to just go out there and stand around until the nWo came out.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

They both had their reasons: Hogan busted a disc getting in the ring and couldn't extend his hand at that moment for the shake, and FLAIR WAS STILL BITTER. His eyes were all like "You never even sold one of my chops, not one! You orange son of a bitch! You! Scam! Abuse! Abuse of Power!..."


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe Hogan was in a bad mood because he knew Cena was going to steal his spotlight. It made him look like a bitch needing Cena to rescue him from brock Lesnar.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

16 time douche bag, "Naitcha Boy" Ric Flair!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Mania 31: Hogan vs Flair One Last Time 


:vince


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

just DVR watched raw...

after the Hogan segment, the question burning through my mind was what the fuck is a paul orndorff? furthermore whats his deal?

I know at 26 im awfully "senior" in these parts, but he was a little before my time... so did he always come out to gay music acting like a gay old dude that has no idea whats going on? (or is that not an act at all)... thank god Natalya and rosa was there to make it a little less awkward

dude was bugging mean gene to no end during the quiet parts...

then he was bugging heyman non stop while he was in the ring ... I hope to goodness that hes was playing along and saying shit like "let em fight, let him take it like a man" and not "hey, sup? while youre not busy and im not busy I wanna talk about stuff"

plus the way that jimmy hart was pulling/pushing him around just made him stick out like a sore thumb to me... I knew supercena was gonna ruin the segment the second brock came out, so I aitn even mad about all that... im just intrigued by this paul orndorff fella....


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Zigglar said:


> just DVR watched raw...
> 
> after the Hogan segment, the question burning through my mind was what the fuck is a paul orndorff? furthermore whats his deal?
> 
> ...


Yes, his gimmick was always of a homosexual elderly man. He has perfected it with age.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Zigglar said:


> just DVR watched raw...
> 
> after the Hogan segment, the question burning through my mind was what the fuck is a paul orndorff? furthermore whats his deal?
> 
> ...


How he looked back in the day.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

they should have all been wheel-chaired out to the ring in depends. maybe have mean gene's colostomy bag break after of hulk's $9.99 plug. then brock should have come out with a defibrillator to shock them all to death only to be saved by super douche cena. fucking pathetic. legends are now just devices for cena to get more cheap pops cuz they are the only kind he ever gets. face of the company for a decade and at least half the crowd hates him and the half the likes him need to be coerced into cheering for him with cheap pop traps.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Did everyone miss Wrestlemania?! This is clearly a continuation of the storyline they started that night.










This will all be resolved at Wrestlemania XXXI at the First Annual Legend's Staring Contest.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Smh at some of these comments, zero respect mixed with high levels of ignorance is a hell of a combination..


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Ooo boii u know i get hard for some controversey! ....
Maybe they want hogan flair at wm 31..first death match, whoever dies first loses


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

chasku said:


> Ooo boii u know i get hard for some controversey! ....
> Maybe they want hogan flair at wm 31..first death match, whoever dies first loses


LOL, put Vince in there too and make it a FATAL-Triple-Threat match.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

It looked more like Hogan snubbed Flair.

Flair doesn't make eye contact with Hogan, but based on his positioning I would say that he was trying to shake Hogan's hand but he switched to Mean Gene when he realised that Hogan was blanking him.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

njcam said:


> LOL, put Vince in there too and make it a FATAL-Triple-Threat match.


hahaha imagine all three dying at the same time!!
bah GAWD king!! its a draw!!! they killed hogan flair and mcmahon!!!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

chasku said:


> hahaha imagine all three dying at the same time!!
> bah GAWD king!! its a draw!!! they killed hogan flair and mcmahon!!!


Triple H will be pissed!!!! 3 less people signed up to the WWE Network.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

100% Hogan's fault


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Hogan can stick it to his ass... like i said yesterday he made the Rolex wearin', diamond ring wearin', kiss stealin', wheelin' dealin', limousine ridin', jet flyin' son of a gun. his Tv program too many times


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

njcam said:


> Triple H will be pissed!!!! 3 less people signed up to the WWE Network.


LOL and he'll bury them all xD... litreally


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

chasku said:


> LOL and he'll bury them all xD... litreally


LOL.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

Mifune Jackson said:


> The way I interpreted the segment, Flair extended his hand, Hogan didn't, and Flair made a nice save by shaking Mean Gene's hand. I thought Flair came off better than Hogan in that moment. I didn't see Hogan budging an inch to shake Flair's hand.
> 
> It's entirely possible that Hogan was watching the TitanTron or the stage and just missed it, but Flair was just covering for the fact that Hogan didn't have his hand out.
> 
> ...


:agree:


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Flair didnt snub Hogan, Hogan snubbed Flair. Flair reached out to shake his hand and Hogan obviously wanted no part of it so Flair played it off by shaking Mene Gene's hand instead.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

It could have been worse. The title of this thread could have been, "Flair rubs Hogan."


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

Whatever is going on between them I just don't know but what I do know is that if you watch it more closely, Ric Flair had his hand out for a good 1 1/2 to 2 seconds but played it very well by shaking Mean Gene's hand to make everything look good. It looked like Flair was going to put the heat between them aside so they can look all friendly-like in the ring. Hogan was the unprofessional one in this single matter. If anything, the title should be *Hogan snubs Flair*. Well, thats what I see.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

JY57 said:


> don't understand why Hunter trusts this guy (who cares about the past). He should listen to his father in law for once.


Honestly, after that shit I doubt he gets invited back again for anything of any remote importance. If at all.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Cena never used politics in his life :cena3


Cena can't do no wrong. :cena4 He's the good guy. :cena2

Ask Alex Riley, etc. :cena5


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

HAHA HOLY SHIT fpalm :

Wrestling is a mans soapopera.

*Correct answer*: Flair and Hogan are good friends - they shaked hands after it. Hogan was even laughing when Flair "woo" and smiled  Look at 1:05 in video. 






He shaked hands with Mean Gene first, right after that Paul Orndorfs music hit so they both turned around and and their attention and looked at Paul Orndorfs entrance 

If they didn't get along, they wouldn't even be in the same ring.

And they were laughing and telling jokes backstage with the divas. It's picture on it on WWE as well.

IWC rumour 21984392 rumour soap opera for men, dead.


----------



## johnchampcena (Feb 11, 2014)

krillep said:


> HAHA HOLY SHIT fpalm :
> 
> Wrestling is a mans soapopera.
> 
> ...




Thanks for clearing out.

Also this is why I hate IWC wrestling forums, people just want dirtsheet and are acting like little girls who likes the new rumour about Kim K and Kanye West.

One can see clearly Hogan smiling when Flair came in and they were joking backstage with the divas.

Good that they get along fine, the legends.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

johnchampcena said:


> Thanks for clearing out.
> 
> Also this is why I hate IWC wrestling forums, people just want dirtsheet and are acting like little girls who likes the new rumour about Kim K and Kanye West.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Not only that, there are no repercussions for spewing bullshit. It is usually ignored and onto the next topic.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> *you $9.99 slut.*


:done :lmao


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe the Nature Boy hasn't forgiven Hogan for whipping David Flair properly that one time, or something equally tired and boring.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

johnchampcena said:


> people just want dirtsheet and are acting like little girls who likes the new rumour about Kim K and Kanye West.


Wait a minute, what is going on with Kim and Kanye? I've gotta know right now!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So much drama omg I need this to be cleared up like forreal yall I like cant even anyyymore


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I just thought the whole celebration was odd as they brought out three of Hogans biggest rivals in Flair, Orndorff and Piper. Then when Nash and Hall came out, I thought they were just going to jump Hogan or something and have Sting show up to save him.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> If what you guys are saying is true, he had every right to snub him.


Bullshit.

Have a problem with someone? Don't want to shake their hand? Then don't accept an invitation to their fucking birthday party segment.

Of course, Flair doesn't enough dignity to decline any invitation. They probably don't even have to pay him for appearances; just pick up the tab for his flight and lodging and he's there because his whole pathetic existence revolves around hearing his theme music accompanied by increasingly meager pops.

Flair is a loser at life. Period.


----------



## supergokusayan1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> Source: eWrestlingNews.com


Hogan vs Rick Flair for Wrestlemania 31 WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Denny Crane said:


> I just thought the whole celebration was odd as they brought out three of Hogans biggest rivals in Flair, Orndorff and Piper. Then when Nash and Hall came out, I thought they were just going to jump Hogan or something and have Sting show up to save him.


Nash and Hall are out of shape or will get hurt..


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Nash looked pretty good, tbh. I seriously doubt he's in wrestling shape but that's entirely different than being out of shape in general.


----------

